# INS 189 Rosemary Ex Sunbeam



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Would anyone have any information where she sank was she registered PD what was her name


Thanks


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Think she sank 22/8/02,83 miles NNE of Aberdeen.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help Tommy

All the best John


----------

